# Tuna about time!!!



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

<SPAN id=body0>As I stated a while ago the tuna were all over but scattered and the water was not clean. I thought I saw them in several areas and the bait was all over the place. This time of the year there should be tuna all over the place. This last month I have not even attempted to target them as I did not want to make a 100 mile trip to clean water just for the chance of hooking up one or two when the snapper and amberjack has been so good not to mention some nice grouper etc.

Yesterday was the first attempt at some of the tuna. I heard they were showing up in most of the usual summer areas so with a 2-3 foot forecast I headed out to one of the rigs. Due to the sea conditions, More like 2+3 or 2x3, I kept it close. We made bait and headed out to a rig. I marked the tuna and some of the other boats in the area had gotten a few. After watching the other boats hook up for over a half an hour it was our turn. Chuck was ready yo pass off the rod but I kept him on it because it was so close. This was his first and last fish of the day and it was all he needed.










We had another dry spell and then we get a double. The first one to the boat has beaten the angler and it stayed under the boat. I moved it around both outboards and had the 2 fish on opposite sides of the boat. As the fight continues one of them breaks loose. The guy yells the line broke. I said get it in and we will see. As it turns out the fish just spit the hook. We get the second one in and spend about another hour trying for more before the guys asked to look for something else. In their behalf the weather was not looking good and the seas were getting rougher by the minute.










I talked to another captain and we decided that to run back in the direction we came out in, although a lot closer, would be a bad move so we decided to stay in touch and run in a more comfortable direction. There were several storms in the area and as I headed to our next destination I ran along a 3 mile one that got bigger and consolidated into a large ball. It was solid and windy but no lightning. We never got wet from rain but the sharp winds put the tops of every wave into the side of the boat. We were never in any danger as the Glacyer Bay did just what it was designed to do. That was the only insodent in the 23 mile run I made. Capt Chris came in behind the storm and by the time he got there I only had 3 more red snapper for our limit.










Chuck never fished but he turned into one heck of a deckhand. He did a great job at his new chore. We all had a good time and ended the day going 2 for 3 on the 60 pound yellowfin, a scamp, and a nice limit of red snapper. It was another good trip. I was still wet when I got home.










Life is Good! <SPAN class=edited-wording><DIV class=signature>_________________________
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.
</DIV><DIV class=signature>Capt Hoop</DIV><DIV class=signature>Our Freedom</DIV>


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

I just got a 26Glacyer Bay with 150 Hondas. Are you fishing the 26? How do you like yours?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Love mine!


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Just replaced my motors after 11 years and about 3,000 hours. Still running the 1998 canyon runner and do not plan tobuy another boat for the rest of my life. Those shots of the fish were taken on the Our Freedom.










I find that the Hondas are a little slower than the Yamaha 150 two strokes I have and the fuel is not that much different. I run less RPMs and get there a lot faster. This is the last year Yamaha will be making the 2 strokes. Production ends at the end of the year.

Life is Good!

Capt Hoop

Our Freedom Charters


----------

